# The dreaded introductory paragraph.



## Allysan (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey all! I'm Ally, a 26-year old newlywed and mother of one wily 20 month old. I told myself that I joined this site to improve upon my writing skills, but really I'm just craving a new form of procrastination! I'm currently working on my first novel, a young adult fiction. I hope to eventually post some excerpts here for feedback! In the meantime I'll be perusing the forums and blogs!


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 30, 2015)

Jump on in, the water and the folks are wonderful.


----------



## Allysan (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome


----------



## musichal (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome to WF!  After you make ten valid posts, whole new vistas of literary excitement will open up for you!  For example, you will be able to set an avatar and a signature, plus forums you don't yet see will magically appear, and you will be able to start your own threads!  Imagine the power you will wield with your pen!  If you have any questions just ask one of us mentors - our names appear in purple and a tag just above our avatars reads "Mentor" just as you see above my handsome face to your left.  Be sure to check out our contests - it is the best way to hone your skills, and they are fun!


----------



## Folcro (Jun 30, 2015)

Come, Ally, and procrastinate with the rest of us!

(Though I find that my greatest inspiration comes from the things I do while I'm procrastinating)


----------



## TKent (Jul 1, 2015)

You have come to the right place! There are unlimited opportunities to procrastinate here... I can swear to it. So glad you are here. I have a 16 month old grandchild and he is like the energizer bunny. Whew! There is a reason women can't have babies after a certain age. We don't have the stamina for a 24/7 commitment by that time.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh but they're just such a sweet handful at that age! I'm not sure anyone contains the stamina it takes to keep up with them and that's why vices (such as this website) exist. Otherwise we'd all be boarding the crazy train! Oh, who am I kidding? I'm already on board. Haha! thanks for your kind words, I'm so excited to be here!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Ally! Welcome to fabulous WF! Sounds like you are on the right path.... well .. except for the procrastination thing...lol... what you could do.. is ..Write ABOUT procrastination... you know... maybe a horror story about a group of procrastinators that hang out in a haunted lounge...or.. anyway, I am so glad you are here, sooo, lets get you busy writing, critiquing and having a blast! Check out all we offer the aspiring writer, you are sure to find inspiration and information... Mentors are ready to help! Hope to see you around... Check out the lounge and say "HI" to everyone... but don't go there after dark... lol.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

Haha I love that idea!! They should be running from the axe murderer but they too busy making lists about the best ways to survive in a horror movie. (because let's face it, making lists is the best form of productive procrastination...oxymoron? Maybe.. But it makes sense if you think about it.)

Quick question. Where is the lounge?!?


----------



## Jenwales (Jul 2, 2015)

Welcome. I'm 26 too but not married (why is everything so expensive!). Enjoy the forums I try and keep updated


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 2, 2015)

Allysan said:


> Haha I love that idea!! They should be running from the axe murderer but they too busy making lists about the best ways to survive in a horror movie. (because let's face it, making lists is the best form of productive procrastination...oxymoron? Maybe.. But it makes sense if you think about it.)
> 
> Quick question. Where is the lounge?!?





The lounge is dooooown near the dungeon ...lol.... seriously, just scroll down past the fabulous poetry thread.... keep going...on past the writing discussion thread... ok.. you should hear all the laughter... right there! Says Lounge! You can't miss it... Now--go on! GO!!! Explore... enjoy..


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Ally! 

I have a niece around the age of your child. It's a good age. They are impulses of basic human behaviour with little glimpses of personality coming through. 

Anyways, please, make yourself at home. Please have a gander around. If you have any question, us purples (mentors) will be more than willing to help.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

Jenwales said:


> Welcome. I'm 26 too but not married (why is everything so expensive!). Enjoy the forums I try and keep updated



Because "the man" prefers that we begin our "adult" lives in horrific debt. As if student loans and an unlivable minimum wage isn't bad enough ... 

On a lighter note, hope to see you around!!


----------



## Allysan (Jul 2, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ally!
> 
> I have a niece around the age of your child. It's a good age. They are impulses of basic human behaviour with little glimpses of personality coming through.
> 
> Anyways, please, make yourself at home. Please have a gander around. If you have any question, us purples (mentors) will be more than willing to help.



Thank you much!! This has been my favorite age thus far with all the word learning and of course the early terrible two's!! I suppose it only gets better!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 6, 2015)

Eh... sure... "better"  

I jest, I jest


----------

